# Cheap camera



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Stumbled across this site. Anybody know if it's a deal?

http://www.perfectcollectibles.com/pencam/index.cfm?action=promo&pc=YBVSO0603PC


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I wouldn't buy it. Low quality, looks like the X10 site, no zoom,no external memory slot and "normal" digital camera prices recently dropped-30-45%.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks. You're not the first person who did not think it was such a deal. I don't know anything about digital cameras, si I am glad I checked around before I opened my wallet.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you are looking for a camera, look at the Canon PowerShot. I bought the A20 a year ago and its great, plus theyre pretty cheap by now.


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks. I will take a look.


----------



## longhorn49 (Sep 28, 2002)

Just wanted to let every one know they better keep their money in pocket, ordered that little cheap camera from them 2 months ago, sent them e-mails (several), no answer, no product, also notice after you order something they stop sending them advertisements every day,hope everybody sees this before they order from these people. thank you


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

longhorn49,

Welcome to TSG 

Sorry you had trouble with a company and thinks for leting other know about it.

Go here on help on getting you order and or money back.

http://www.shoppingspot.com/features/resolving.htm


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

longhorn49, ...

Likewise, welcome to TSG 

I just wanted to say the link hewee just posted will get you resolve ... USE IT and you'll see.

DS


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Just a little side note here.
My wife Judy who loves all little unique gadgets including anything Ronco could conger up, purchased one of those little Gems from Wal-Mart for $35.00. 
My personal analysis of it is.......
1) Pictures are OK but you have to careful in bright sunlight because one apature setting fits all, and dark corners because there is no flash.
2) The software conflicts with other Digital imaging equipments software such as our Nikon 885 Nikon View software 4.0. During install of the mini camera software it states to uninstall other Digital Imaging software to avoid conflict. Naught............
3) Unit remains on all the time so it can maintain the images in memory. If the AAA batteries are exhausted during your run to a computer for upload, Well, You loose!!!!

You get what you pay for and as stated by others Digital cameras are dropping fast in price and offer much better features then this mini-camera.

Dave


----------

